# ST:TMP Drydock - larger scale



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Greetings Everyone!

I am starting on a New Larger Scale ST:TMP DRYDOCK made to fit the DeBoers Scale Enterprise. Right now I have most of the model blueprinted for the sections that I need for reference for when I actually start construction.

I will have a serious advantage with this build in that I was able to go see the original DRYDOCK model in person. From this I was able to make hundreds of notations and many reference pictures of this incredible miniature. On my first Drydock build I had only ST:TMP DVD as a reference and whatever photos that were floating around on the internet at the time. But now I can be as accurate as possible with this new scale. The only thing I would like to point out though is please, please do not ask me to post any of the pics that I took of the miniature. I was allowed in good faith to take the pics that I did as long as I would not publish them. So, please be considerate of this request. There will be no further discussion of this issue and private requests will be deleted. Thank you for respecting this wish.

The only thing I can assure you of is that what you see in this build will be a very accurate representation of the model. With that in mind, this last month I was able to start construction of a MASTER of one of the light panels. This will be used for mold making and YES, this time I will be casting the majority of the parts for this build. This should cut down the build time dramatically. I am going to be casting the parts in black resin to reduce the need to opaque the pieces for light leaks. I will also be trying a new kind of lighting that will reduce the need for soldering, LEDs and exposed wiring and excessive heat build up.

I have also been asked to work out some moldings and castings for another 1/350 scale drydock build. These updates will be included on the DRYDOCK LARGE SCALE page. By the next update I am hopeful to have some of the moldings done and a few of the castings ready for pics.

In the Updates for March I just have one pic of the Enterprise models in their cradle docks. These cradles make it much easier to not only move the models, but also to work on them. Shoulda finished these months ago but..... busy. Anyway, on the drydock page I have several drawings of the model-to-be's basic designs and some pics of the light panel Master. I will have more of the details added on by the next update. See you then,

Mark


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow Mark, you are a glutton for punishment aren't you? 

I look forward to following this. You last drydock build amazed and astounded me.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Prowler901 said:


> Wow Mark, you are a glutton for punishment aren't you?
> 
> I look forward to following this. You last drydock build amazed and astounded me.


Thanks! Although I will not be punishing myself quite as much this time. Since I've discovered that I can cast some half way decent parts now, It will be a somewhat of a quicker process this time around. Well, I hope.

Mark


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

As always, I look forward to seeing your work, Mark.

One question, and it's not a request for pictures: does the dry dock miniature still exist?


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

SteveR said:


> As always, I look forward to seeing your work, Mark.
> 
> One question, and it's not a request for pictures: does the dry dock miniature still exist?


Thanks!
The drydock model still exists. After TMP it was put in storage for many years until Generations came out. The length of the dock was shortened and the center tier of panels was removed so the Enterprise B could fit inside of it. It was also repainted a light gray. It was then auctioned off a Christies and beautifully restored by Ed Miarecki. Many of the original pieces of the miniature were still kept and/or re-acquired and the restoration of the model was completely done. It is a beauty to behold in person. I was allowed to take several reference pictures by the current owner for private use. But there are some great pictures of the restoration of this miniature at the following link:
http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=18643
Hope this helps.
Mark


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow!  Thanks, Mark!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

What an awesome project! You never cease to amaze me!


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*April Updates - 2013*



Trekkriffic said:


> What an awesome project! You never cease to amaze me!


Why thank you... I'm just a model builder who likes building it BIGGER!!!!!

I have several pics in this month's update which I think are very awesome. At least for me. Continuing on with the drydock build I was able to make some molds for both the fronts and backs of the light panels. I also made a few test casts to see if they would turn out the way I wanted. I found a few things I wanted to improve on with both of the molds. I want to be able to add the lighting effects without having to add any extra parts or drill any additional holes. I'm really trying to think this build all the way through, guys. So I'll take the extra time needed so if I every build additional drydocks I will have everything in place. I've been trying to learn from my past Drydock Build which took about a year and a half to build entirely from scratch. I really never dreamed I would build another dock much less a larger version of it. But I did learn a really valuable lesson from that experience and yes, "CASTING" is going to be the way to go for a highly detailed model like these.

In other areas I've also finished making the master for the underneath of the overhead modules. I was able to do a lot of kit bashing for the detailing work. I tried to follow the basic patterns on the original filming miniature as close as possible. I tried to find pieces that resembled what was on TMP Dock. I was able to make a single piece mold for this part. I then tried casting this piece and the results were fantastic. At this posting I was able to cast 14 of the panels for one of the Docks. As I brought out in my last month's update I am casting all of the parts in Black resin. This will reduce light leaks as well as the need for spraying all of the parts Flat Black. I have several pics posted of these panels. Check them out.

Along with the bottom panels I have also finished the master for the side walls of the Modules and have begun work on the front right and front left pieces where the landing bays are. I should have these pieces completely detailed as well as molds for casting the pieces. So check out the new pics in the April Updates Page and let me know what you think. Next Month's update should be awesome as well. See you then!

Happy modeling, Mark


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*May Updates - 2013*

The last month has been very productive, mainly with some massive amounts of resin casting. Since there are 2 docks being built, here are the numbers for completed casting as of this update: All 28 of the lower module panels are now cast, the 28 upper panels are finished as well. The 8 front and rear panels are finished. I've been able to cast 36 of the 56 side panels. There are 112 light panel fronts for the sides and overhead modules, so far I have 29 of those done. There are 84 rear light panel pieces and so far I've been able to do 9 of them. These take a little longer because they made with a 2 piece mold. All the other pieces are one piece mold. I've been going through a lot of resin as well. I've used 3 gallons each of Part A and Part B and I'll be ordering another 2 gallons for the rest of the parts that need to be cast. 
For the rest of the work done this month I've been sanding off the excess resin from the larger pieces. I've purchased some aluminum c-channel for the framework to support all of the panel pieces. I've also been buying some steel c-channel so I can get the framework built for the model support armature and I've been looking into the metal tubing for the light panel frames that will be worked on a little ways down the road. In the meantime, I've been drilling out the mounting holes to start assembling everything. As of this update I was able to assemble at least one of the modules completely. There are some great pictures of how this looks in the MAY UPDATES page. There are 27 new pics for this update. There is still a lot of casting to do so I'll be quite busy for the next month. I can't wait to get started on the painting, but I need to get these modules finished first.
So let me know what you think of the pics. and I'll have more next month!
See you then,
Mark


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

WOW! Those are some very intricate and detailed pieces. AND HUGE! 

Really looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

yes, very huge.... It is scaled for a 45" refit Enterprise. The details give it scale.... at least I hope it helps.
Mark.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey, NemVia...I've been oogling at your pics of the 1:350 drydock and refit, and I can't for the life of me see how the ship is supported within it! HOW DID YOU DO IT?!


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

1701ALover said:


> Hey, NemVia...I've been oogling at your pics of the 1:350 drydock and refit, and I can't for the life of me see how the ship is supported within it! HOW DID YOU DO IT?!


Well, there's this little known company called ENCOM and they have some innovative model building gadgetry for specific model building dioramas that include these interesting anti-grav mags. When you put them inside the model and underneath it, it will allow the model to float about 4 to 6 inches above the platform as long as the model is contained inside a specific and limited area. These anti-grav mags were also used in the movie Back to the Future for the hover board scenes. Expensive technology, but worth the money for the effects given.

If you can believe this, I have one word for you and I quote Sheldon Cooper saying:
BAZINGA!

It's actually a very old photographic trick in which you disguise the support armature to resemble a part of the model. Almost everyone who has looked at this model has the same reaction; "How do you get it to float?"

There is a support armature that runs through the saucer out the gangway which is connected to the Drydock. I made this part specifically for this model because I saw a few other version of the drydock in the past that show the Enterprise being supported either by a pole at the bottom of the model, or string and/or wires holding up the model in place, but the ship had holes drilled into it and the string was very obvious. Also the wiring that was used to light the ship was hanging down from the secondary hull and it kind of tool away from the look of the model diorama. For many years after I saw this drydock, I've always wanted to build one for myself, but with no wires or poles being used to support the model. The logical way to mount the Enterprise in the drydock was by some sort of Rod that went through the Gangway on the drydock. It was a big risk to do because I've never built anything this big at the time and I wasn't sure how I was going to do this. I found a 1/4" x 1/4" piece of steel at Home Depot and was able to bend it into a shape that would hopefully support the weight of the PLE. After the model was in place I then Built the gangway around the armature and wires and eventually painted everything to look like it was part of the Drydock.

I will be using this technique with the DeBoers Models as well, but I will be using a larger and stronger hollow steel square rod that will be welded at the bends so that I can run the wiring through the insides of the armature rather than around the outside.
I will list the pics on my website under a separate page. I will title it 1/350 scale Drydock armature. It will be right under the May Updates Page for a couple of months.
If you have any other questions, Let me know.
Mark


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

I was knocking out plans for a 100" refit frame this week. Sounds like someone could put them to good use.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

NemVia said:


> Well, there's this little known company called ENCOM and they have some innovative model building gadgetry for specific model building dioramas that include these interesting anti-grav mags. When you put them inside the model and underneath it, it will allow the model to float about 4 to 6 inches above the platform as long as the model is contained inside a specific and limited area. These anti-grav mags were also used in the movie Back to the Future for the hover board scenes. Expensive technology, but worth the money for the effects given.
> 
> If you can believe this, I have one word for you and I quote Sheldon Cooper saying:
> BAZINGA!
> ...


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*June Updates - 2013*

June Updates


This month has been a little frustrating as far as getting a lot of work done on the modules. I had a hard time finding some specific sized sheet metal screws for mounting some of the side walls. I was finally able to find what I needed and get going on the build again. I also needed to make a few new molds for some of the cast parts, mainly the outer light panel frames. I finally figured out what the problem was and was able to correct it. A word to those who are new to casting parts that have some undercuts to the parts: Make sure you use a vacuum chamber to de-gas everything even if the label says you don't need to. I've found that for de-gassing a silicon mold for about 10 minutes has made the smoothest molds for my casting purposes. It works! Believe me!

I've also had to figure out a way to make a new mold for the backs of the light panels. Although the details on the front parts of the molds came out great, I kept having problems with top edges of the sides where the front panel frame would eventually connect with it. Since this needed to be a two piece mold I was not able to evacuate all of the air bubbles even with the chamber and additional vent holes in the molds. So I decided to add a piece of styrene to the insides of the side wall frames. This would allow any bubbles to get caught in this area and then I can sand all of the excess down to where it needs to be and it will look a lot better than the other way I was trying it. Since I've never attempted any casting project of this magnitude with hollowed out parts it's all been trial and error.

On my 1/350 scale dock I didn't fully think through the top part of the modules. As I've stated before, I had never thought I would be selling that model much less building 2 larger drydocks. But the 1/350 scale version was a reminder of what I needed to do to simplify and correct some problem areas on these new ones. On the 1/350 to panels I had put some hinged access panels on the topside. I could then flip them open to fix any wiring problems. Because I made the entire model from .080 sheet styrene I found that it was not strong enough to remain squared and level when additional weight was added. Parts of the modules started to sag ever so slightly, but enough to not allow the hinged panels to close over the tops completely flat. Hence: Light leaks. This was repaired when I gave the model a facelift and corrected many of those flaws.

With this build I am using Steel and Aluminum framework as well as a much thicker module panels made from as strong resin. These modules are very sturdy and they weigh much more than the sheet styrene version.

In this month's update I worked on making the top panels of the module removable rather than hinged. I put guide screws on the insides of the wall panels, then I took some angle aluminum and cut notches into them so that the angle aluminum will slide onto the screws in the side walls. I will now be fastening the angle aluminum to the top panels from the inside. When the panels are in place they will fit into a groove that runs around the entire topside of the side walls. This will make the top panels fit snug onto the side walls and the lip that the top panels sit on will help block out any light leaks. I'd say I thought this one out a little better for this build and any other I might build in the future.

In other updates, I've added all of the front light panel frames to the lower modules so that I can begin the painting process. Although I do like the paint I used on the 1/350 scale build which was Model Master "Rust" color, I want to try an match the color a little better to the original color seen in ST:TMP. I will let you decide what you think about the new color. The pics will be in the Update by June 4th.

See you next update!

Mark


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*September Updates - 2013*

Hi Everyone. I finally got my PC back and all repaired so now I can add the picture updates for the last couple of months. There are 15 new pics in the September Updates page this month.

I've mainly been working on the panel frames, the anchor assembles that are seen between the panel frames and I've been casting hundreds of pieces so that I can start the assembly of all of these pieces. The castings include 980 of the anchor cones for both docks, all of the front light panel frames are now cast for both docks, and I have all but nine of the 84 back light panels finished as of this posting. I've had to sand down the bottoms of the cones as well as drill out the holes for all of the rods to fit through. The fronts and backs of all of the light panels is up next. I've had to wait on some suppliers for some more of the frame tubing and a few other parts as well. But I have been assembling the anchors together. I have 33 of them done so far. There are 107 more to do.

After these are finished I can start drilling out the holes for the tension rods on the light panels, and do some of the pre painting work to get everything ready for final assembly.

A lot of work ahead, but I'm getting closer to finishing. Keep checking for updates. Thanks for being patient while my computer was down.

See you next month.

Mark


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

NemVia said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you meant


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

lunadude said:


> Pretty sure you meant


Mark, your work is stellar (as always) but to hell with this small stuff. 

Get started on either a studio scale or, even better, a 1:1. 

If you build it, they will come. I know I'll be there!


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeh, thanks. Pretty sad when you don't get your own website right? .... eeek.
Mark


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*November Updates!*

Hi everyone!

I apologize for the long intervals between updates, but for October all I did was a lot of drilling and aligning and drilling and aligning and..... well, you get the point. So, I thought I would wait an extra month so you can at least see some progress with the dock.

Because using metal in model construction is not a forgiving as with plastics, one has to be more precise with the drilling and bending of tubing and other pieces, so yes, it does take a little longer to get things done, but I'll tell you, in this case at least it will be worth the wait.

In this month's update I've finally been able to test fit some of the panel frames with the main modules. As I said In other updates I needed to wait for some parts to come that were back ordered. The back ordering occurs because of the quantity of items that I need for these projects. I've had to order 164 copper tubes, about 56 or so threaded rods and a couple hundred dome and regular nuts and so forth. I've had to cut a lot of these items to length and make sure they fir properly into their respective pieces. This is definitely a take-your-time and do-it-right-the-first-time projects(s).

Other than the panels frames, there will be very little to solder together. Following the design of ST:TMP filming miniature there will be a lot of screws, nuts and bolts holding this baby together. If you watch all of the drydock scenes including the Enterprise leaves drydock you will see a lot of these details right on the screen.

But anyway, this isn't a just drill it and put it together project. This updates I've started by adding the anchor cone pieces to the outside parts of the overhead module, then I have to take each panel frame individually make sure that each of the holes both on the module side as well as on the side and bottom frames will line up. I've started on the top tier of frames on only one of the module pieces. Now that I know what to do I can get the other tiers lined up and in place. With all of the threaded rods and dome nuts in place I was very pleased to find that the panel frames are able to support their own weight so when all of the pieces are finally in place I will not need additional supporting rods to hold everything up as I did with the 1/350 PLE drydock. This is also something that TMP dock was able to do.

All the pics in this month's update are pretty much test-fitting pictures to make sure everything lines up correctly. I will not be able to permanently weld everything together until I can get the wiring in place for the light panels and other effects. There are 19 new pics in the November Updates tab.



By next update I hope to have the tiers finished on at least one of the modules. We'll see how it goes. I will try to get as much done as possible in the next month because December is a very bad month for me secular jobwise, so I hope you enjoy the new progress pics and hope to hear from you. All comments positive and negative are welcome!

For those of you visiting for the first time, please sign up as a member and be the first to receive notice of any updates on my site.

Talk to you next month! Take care and Happy Modeling!

Mark


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

December Updates 

Well, here we are! Another month goes by and we are already into December.

I have 10 new pics for your viewing the DECEMBER UPDATES - 2013 page on the left sidebar menu on my site. I've spent the good majority of November working just on the panel frames. The hole alignments have to be pretty precise so it takes quite a bit of time to get everything just right. For each of the sides, both port and starboard, I could only fully assemble five panel frames each with all three tiers. The reason being that the last to panels on the fronts and rears of each side on all three tiers need to be left unsoldered together so that I can thread the lighting effects through the end sections and through the tubing of each tier and to each light panel.

Did you get all of that? Well, if you didn't just wait for the wiring update and you'll see what I'm talking about. But so far, everything is fitting in place and all of the tiers seem very sturdy and will be able to support their own weight as they will be freely hanging from the sides of the overhead module. There should be no supporting rods like I needed with the 1/350 drydock model for this build.

In other news, which in this case is GOOD news, I was able to get the Drydock's steel frames back from the welder this week. They are built very similar to the 1/350 scale version except that I am not using copper piping. These frames are made from steel to support the weight of both the dock and the DeBoers Model. I will now be making the necessary holes in the overhead modules to anchor them to the steel frame. After this is done I will be drilling out all of the holes needed in the support frame to bolt the modules to it as well as holes for casters that will be used to move this large model around to be worked on. I have made this frame so that the lower section or Dolly can be removed so the model can be hung on a wall of my client so desires. Anyway, after the holes are all drilled out I will be sanding the entire frame(s) down and spraying the entire assembly with Rustoleum to prevent any more oxidation on the metal.

December is usually an unfruitful month for me as far as work on the models goes. Our company gets quite overwhelmed with work during this month, so the January update might be a little lean with pictures, but we'll see how everything goes. Well, that's my update for this month!

Hope everyone enjoys the pics! As always, be safe and happy modeling and I will see you in January! Take care,

Mark.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow! Welded steel frames. You really are an amazing builder.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Trekkriffic said:


> Wow! Welded steel frames. You really are an amazing builder.


Thanks trekkriffic. I wish I could take credit for the welding. For that one I had to farm out the work. But he did a really good job. The frame is nice and sturdy. By next update I should have that all painted up and ready for the model pieces.

Anyway for January:
Been busy this month But should be able to resume work on the dock. Just minor updates on my site. Give me a few more weeks and I'll have some new pics!

Thanks, Mark

http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

For the 1/260 Drydock Updates, I have added the latest progress pics in the February updates page. I've been able to sand down the steel frames to prepare them for spraying. They will be sprayed Flat Black to hide the fact that they are supporting the models. I put a couple of pics to show how the frame can be mounted to a wall for display. For the rest of this month's update I had to cut holes into the overhead module side panels to allow the support tubes to slide through. Then I was able to bolt the module frames to the tubes so they are now permanently anchored to the frame. I've also started adding the anchor cone pieces to the center sections of the modules. These have to be done one at a time to make sure the anchors line up with the holes on the modules. There are 70 of these total on each of the Drydocks.

I've also ordered some Dry-Transfer Lettering that will later be used to mark all of the light panels according to ST:TMP flyby scene. During the month of February I will be drilling the tension rod holes for all of the light panels and their frames and then mounting all of the panel frames to the Port side or rear Modules. If I can get all of this in place I will be able to start threading the EL Wire for the lighting effects. Take care for now and I'll see you next month!

Mark
http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

March Updates 2014 


Hi everyone! It's been a very very cold winter here in Illinois this year and unfortunately that is putting me behind on my drydock build a bit. Most of my shop is in my garage and it is extremely difficult to work on certain things when its 0 deg. or colder out there. But I've managed to do some smaller work on the project and was able to get some things done.

In this update I have had a change in some of the detailing work that needs to be done on one of the docks. It was requested that I put some more detail into parts of the dock specifically around the light panels and panel frames. My client wants some turnbuckles added to the panels as was seen in one of the close up models in ST:TMP. So I've ordered s few special tools that I do not have, such as a small pen sized screwdriver and a pin vise adjustable chuck so that I can drill out some 700+ holes in the panel frames and light panels using a 1mm drill bit. This is so I can add some turnbuckle anchors for the tension rods. These will all be connected to the light panels and there frames vial the rods and some very tine screws and nuts. I think I'm also going to need a larger magnifying glass as well.

In the March updates I have pics of how I did this. It takes a lot more time whereas the 1/350 model I just drilled the holes into the frames and panels and then cemented the tension rods into place and then I was done. Not so easy this time but I think it will be worth the effort.

I've also been busy reviewing specific details that need to be done by viewing the drydock scene in ST:TMP. One thing that I really noticed this time is that there are 2 different colors seen on all of the light panels. When they filmed the miniature they used a lot of lighting to get the shots they needed and that appears to have washed out the color differences on the panels to a certain degree. Comparing what's on the screen to Adam Schneider's refurbished Drydock model It's easier to see the differences now and what I need to do. So the panels will need to be sprayed no less than 2 different colors. I've been ordering the paints that I need for this part of the job. There is also a tremendous amount of detail between each of the panel frames and just about all sides of each of the frames, so I will be making mold masters of specific details so I can add them in before I start spraying the entire model.

The dry transfers I ordered have some in so when I finish the panels I can start adding on their specific numbers.

I've been asked where I get some of my material for the detailing of this model. I have a lot of reference materials including pictures of the actual miniature and over the years I have found some very rare behind the scenes photos from when they filmed the movie. I've included those in the March update Page for those of you who are interested. Well that's it for now. See you next month.

Mark

http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*April Updates Now Posted!*

This month I have been able to get somewhat back on track. The weather has warmed up enough for me to go back into my garage to do some of the necessary work that can't be done inside our house.

I have 23 New Pics in the April Updates. Here are the details:

I have finally received the armatures for the models that will be used to marry the Enterprise models to the docks. They are made of 1/4" hollow tube and are quite sturdy. I had them welded together in a specific manner so that they will be hidden as best as possible inside the dock and the ship giving the illusion that the ship is floating inside the dock. 

All of the copper tubes that I cut the holes into have been placed inside the panel frames. These will be used to support the light panels as well as allow me to run the lighting effects through each of the tubes.

I have also started painting the light panels their respective colors. This took about a week to do. I was able to finish those and start work on the dry-transfer numbers and letter that are on each of the panels. In ST:TMP the dock was heavily decaled only on the side that was visible on the screen. The side unseen or port side has decaling but not to the extent of what Row "E" of the panels has. As I have more time I will be adding more of the decals to each of the panels since this will be a full model of the dock. The bummer about the dry-transfers is that they only give you so much of certain letters and/or numbers. For instance many of the panels are numbered in the 30's and 70's. Guess which numbers they give you the least amount of? Yeh... 3's and 7's so I have to order many many sheets of the transfers and then try to use the other numbers just so I don't waste too many of the decals. But.... hey.... that's the life of a model builder, huh? Anyway I think Row "E" which is seen on the screen turned out rather nice.

Now, another feature of the Light panels is seen on the upper right and left side of each of the panels. Since I don't know what they really are I am going to call them the power nodules for the light panels. I used reference pictures from the movie as well as some pics I shot of the Filming Miniature to scratch build a highly detailed master so that I can cast all of these pieces rather than build them all individually. Just a side note, it took me about 4 hours total to create just one of these from scratch. The only thing left that I need to do for these pieces is build the 2 tanks or bottles that are seen on the top and bottom of the light panel support poles. These will be cast separate from the nodule pieces as well as a clamp-like piece that connects these nodules to the light panels. I should have them done by the next update.

Last but not least I am taking some new measurements for some interior sections of the dock can be seen from the outside. I am going to do what I did for my 1/350 scale dock and that is add a large interior Hanger bay that can be seen by looking into the Aft End of the dock though the hanger doors. I have a lot more room to work with on this dock and I purposely made the support frame so this dock can be a lot larger than the 1/350 version. You will be able to see many Shuttles, work bees, Shuttle pods, cargo containers and other details. This should help give a great depth of scale to the model and how large it would be in real life. 

Hopefully by next month's update I will have some of the panel frames painted up and ready to be connected to the Overhead modules. Hopefully there will be no Hang-ups or snags. The weather is getting better, slowly but surely. This will make things go a lot faster. 'Til then, see you next month!

Mark


http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Everyone!

This month I've spent quite a bit of time casting many different pieces for the Light Panels as well the panel frames. The focus was mainly on the Power Nodules that are seen on either side of the tops of each of the side light panels. I needed to cast these parts in two different pieces because of the complexity of each part. There are 84 nodules on each of the docks so I had to cast 84 nodules as well as 84 of the clamp pieces.

There are also 2 tanks that are on each of the nodules that I needed to build from scratch. There are 168 of these needed per dock, so I made castings of those and painted some of them light gray. The end pieces on all of the tanks will be hand painted neutral gray. When the Nodules are finally painted I can then cement all of the tanks to the Nodules. Whew! A lot of work in the coming months.

Other parts that needed to be cast were the box like recesses that are seen underneath the overhead modules. There are 7 per module. They were challenging for me to cast because of how thin the walls are. Added to that was also a slit on the front and back parts of these pieces that are used for allowing light to shine through for additional effects. I never knew these slits were on the model until I was able to see the Drydock Miniature in person. Be assured they are there, they just never had any screen-time in the movie.

In other updates you should know that despite all of the obvious details seen on the Overhead modules there is also an abundant amount of details that follow the inside and outside parts of all of the framework for the side panel frames. I made up 8 different versions of the detailing and made molds of them. Now when I add them as details to the dock I can use them at random and also flip them upside down so they will appear as even more details. These will be used for the horizontal parts of the framework. I also made up 3 additional detail pieces for the vertical parts of the framework which also can be flipped over for different details. I found it was faster to use more that enough resin so that I can pull all of these pieces out of the mold at the same time, then use a belt sander to get rid of all of the excess resin and thin out the strips. You'll see what I mean in the May Updates page.

I have been able to apply the horizontal strips of details to the panel frames where the anchors hold the frames together. Eventually I will be able to start painting the frames and assembling them to the modules.

In The last week or so I have started painting the Power nodules. I applied the first color which is Intermediate blue and I've started masking off the nodules to add the second color which will be Rust. Later I will hand paint some of the smaller details with a small brush. I was hoping to get at least one of these done for this month's update but I just couldn't get that much done. Sorry! I tried. When I get one of them painted up I'll post ASAP. And last but not least I've begun casting pieces for the hanger bay for the overhead module. I'll have some pics for that next update. There are 25 new pics in the May Updates page! Enjoy! and I'll see you next month!

Mark
http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Hello Fellow Model Builders!

Although I don't have a lot of update pics for you this month, I have done I good chunk of painting details onto many, many pieces. The square box insert pieces for the overhead modules have been airbrushed to their final color and the lighting slits have been cut into each of these pieces. I have a good pic of one of these as a test fitting pic in the June Updates page.

Another chunk of the work load for this month was hand painting some of the details for the Light Panel Power nodules. There are 4 different colors on each of these pieces now and there are 84 of these pieces for each drydock model that needed to be painted. I have also been hand painting some of the details on the end caps of the tanks that will later be cemented to the power nodules. IT's easier to cast them in groups of 4 and paint them while they are still on the sprue pieces. When they are finished I can just snap the tanks off and then cement them onto the nodules. I'll have some pics of that in next month's update.

As long as I had my airbrush out I started to paint some of the vertical detail pieces for the light panel frames. I first had to sand down the back parts of these pieces so that they are now pliable enough and can now be curved with some amount of ease when they are put onto the panel frames. 

That's what I have been doing for the most part for this month. But I also figured out how many more of each of these pieces that I need to finish the model and have been doing a lot more resin casting. By next update I should have all of the needed pieces cast and then painted and THEN I can get to work assembling all of the parts.

In the next month I will also be working on the hanger for the overhead modules. I know I started that a few updates back, but I really needed to concentrate on getting all of these detail parts cast and painted. You should start to see the beginnings of the work crane and work light modules and booms in the coming months.

Thanks for being patient with this build. I know it's taking a while to get anywhere, but soon I can assemble everything and then we will start to see some awesome results. Keep checking for updates and I'll see you next month!

Mark
http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi everyone. Just letting you know that the update for July is bare minimum. Had to go on vacation for a couple of weeks (Had to! Yes needed to. I needed a break gaaaaaah!) Anyway, I only did some casting for some of the detailing pieces as well as some sanding and painting. Most of this stuff was seen in an earlier update, so I won't publish similar pics on the sight. I will be starting on the assembling and painting the Starboard side of the drydock and will have some new pics for you for August. Thanks for your patience and I'll see you then.
Mark
http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

AUGUST UPDATES

Okay! Back on track. At least somewhat. Because of the complexity of the Drydock build, you can just imagine how repetitive some of the work can be especially when there are 2 being built at the same time. WOW!

Never again. At least not 2 builds at once. Anyway this month I can report some decent progress. In the past updates, you have seen the overhead modules in their natural molded black color, then the next color went to Italian Brown, but that was never to be the finale color of the modules. In doing research for my original 1/350 scale dock I viewed as many production stills, behind the scenes photos and even the old trading card pics as I could get my hands on and I found what I believe to be the closest color match as possible for the final color of the dock. In many of the stills There appears to be a reddish tinge to the color of the dock. When I took pictures of my 1/350 scale version the colors seemed be quite close. I like that Rust color, so I am using this for the final color of the dock. But I will not be laying it on too thick. I want some of the brown to show through in a subtle way. This would also give it a more used and weathered look. 

To start out with the painting I needed to fix almost all of the corner pieces of the modules. This being my first major resin cast project I did not get everything to line up exactly. But with some styrene and super glue I was able to fix all of these parts up. Next I wanted to add in all of the remaining anchor cones so that they could all be sprayed at the exact same time. This would mean less touch-up work later on. The reason I didn't add all of the cones sooner when I was assembling them early on was because I was going to use some of these cones to thread wiring through them for some of the lighting effect. But I now, I've come up with a new way to add the lighting which I will discuss in future updates. So anyway, I fixed all of the loose parts by either re-cementing or replacing them so that everything will be ready for the final paint job. Next I did some more masking of what look to be grill plates on the underside of the modules. I also masked off a lot of the side panels to give a little bit of a variety in color. Then I sprayed the entire model which took me just under an hour to do for each model. The spraying time was mostly taken up by doing all of the anchor cones.

There are some pretty good pics of the paintjob on the AUGUST UPDATES 2014 page.

After all of the masks are removed you can see the different colors on the underside and sides of the modules. 

I was also able to start adding the starboard side panel frames to one of the models. This took some doing because I needed to added the support rods through the modules. After I had originally built each panel I had to align them with their proper positions mark all of the drill holes off one at a time to make sure all of these pieces would fit properly later on when they would be connected to the modules. To make sure I didn't mess up their order I needed to number all of the tiers so that they could be placed back into their original positions.

The Starboard frames are now anchored to the modules but they still need some tweaking. To finish all of that though I need to add in the lighting wires for the light panels. After they are all in place I can then make sure everything is squared up and then I can add the vertical detail pieces on the inside and the outsides of the frames. Once I get this done I can actually mount the Refit Enterprise into it's final resting place inside the Drydock. I really hope I can get to that part very soon! I've been looking forward to that very much!

Well, thanks for being patient on this build. I really needed the break last month. Hang in there. More is on it's way! See you next month!

Mark

http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

September Updates 2014 
Now that I have the majority of all of the details and pieces cast and for the most part painted, I have been able to assemble a lot of these individual pieces together and even start with the lighting process.
This month I received all of the rest of my dry transfers to add all of the letters and numbers to the backs of all of the light panels. They are now complete! After that I started assembling the power nodules to the light panels and then the tanks to the power nodules. I also started adding some mounting nuts for the tension rods on the light panels. I needed to redo them because the originals were not large enough for what I needed. So I had to add 8 of these nuts to each of the panels then later add 10 of these nuts to each of the panel frames. These are now completed.
Any of the missing anchor cones have now been put in place, then I finished putting the horizontal detail pieces then painted all of the details "Rust". This prepared all of these pieces for the next important step of lighting and wiring the panel frames and panel lights.
I have also added the box insert pieces to the overhead modules and cemented them in place. Next was the part that I've been wanting to get to for a very long time. The wiring of the light panels. For my 1/350 scale Drydock I used copper telephone wire and lots of LEDs. It was really a wiring nightmare because of how many connections were needed and later when the model was moved around or slightly shifted some of the panels would go out and then I'd have to find out were the break in the line was and re-solder everything until it worked properly. For this model which is about 1/260 scale, the pieces are a lot larger and easier to work with but I did not want to use LED's because of all of the soldering needed, so I'm, using a new technology for the panels which is becoming very popular for lighted models called EL Wire. This wire can be fed through all of the tubes, be looped around the spurs inside of the panels and then fed through to the next panels and so forth. The LEDs took several days to wire in. The EL wire took me less than 3 hours for one side of light panels.
After I threaded all of the EL Wire through I was then able to connect all of the panel frames together then put on the Vertical detail pieces on the insides of the panel frames. Right now I'm working on the outside of the Starboard frames and adding the Vertical detail strips on there as well.
I'm now beginning the work on the Port side frames and lighting work. After I get this part detailed and wired I will be adding all of the Light Panel Graphics and Front parts of the Light panels. I should also be able to get one of the Enterprise models mounted inside the dock if all goes well. There's still a lot of work to get done but it's getting closer to being finished.
My target date for finishing this is about the end of October-November. But, we'll see. There are 24 New pics in the September updates page. Enjoy!
That's all for this month's update! See you in October!
Mark
http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

October Updates 2014 


September has been another busy month for drydock building. I was able to spend a lot of time on the Light Panel frame fronts. I had to cut out all of the plexi-glass pieces to use as clear windows and a 3rd piece of plexi for the graphic decals. For each light panel there are 2 pieces of plexi. That makes 112 pieces for each of the panels. The plexi was then cemented in place. I then had to make all of the decals which amounted to the same number of pieces. There are what I'm calling left and right side decals for each piece. There's a slight variance between each of the decals, so I had to make sure they were all put on the appropriate sides. 

I've also spent a great deal of time making the turnbuckle anchors and tension rods. One of my clients requested that this detail be physically bolted to the panels and the frames. So here's how the work load pans out for this month. There are 504 tension rods needed for each drydock. These rods connect from the light panel to the panel frames. I am using styrene rods because they are very light weight. I'm spraying all of these rods "Rust" before I cut them to size. This way there will only be a minimum of touch-up work to do. On each end of these rods will be an anchor with a loop on the end of it. (See pics of this process in the October updates page) There are 2 of these anchors on each of these rods so I need to make 1008 of these. 336 of these anchors will be for the center tiers of the light panel frames. The remaining 672 have to be made with the end loops on a slight angle because of the way the top and bottom tiers are of the panel frames are curved. As of this posting I have the 336 anchor loops finished and will be working on the rest later in the week. The hard part is keeping track of how many of these have been done. The other dock will have just the sleeve part of the anchor loop on them so it will look more like the filming miniature version. Later when I start adding the rods to the model I will be able to touch up the unpainted surfaces.

In other areas... because of how repetitive some of this work is it's nice to break off and work on something else for a while. For the last year and a half I've been contemplating on how I was going to build the work light arrays. On my 1/350 version I had no idea of how I was going to tackle this because of the complexity of these lights. In the end I wound up taking a piece of cardboard that had a mirror like surface on it. I cut it into a hexagon shape, then etched a lot of line into it and drilled holes for where the lights were supposed to be. I then back-lit this piece with 3 LEDs to make the lighting effect. Although I've hear some good suggestions of how and what to use for this array, such as a florescent light cover cut into a hexagon shape, it just did not work out for the scale I needed to build these arrays in. I have found some pictures of these light array panels and they were originally used in the unused TV series version of SThase II drydock as the side panel lights. They have a very complex configuration and I wanted to at least in some way be able to come as close as I could to getting these as accurate as possible. I stumbled on the simplest of solutions. At my local Hobby Lobby I came across a section that has all kinds of beads, glitter and most importantly of all Sequins. They were in various colors and I happened to notice that the silver ones had a reflective quality as that of mirrors or reflectors that are used in lamps and/or flash lights. JACKPOT! They had 3 or 4 different sizes, so I bought a couple of small bags. I notices that even though they are punched out into round shapes, the center of each sequins had a hexagon shape to it. So I lined up 60 sequins of 2 different sizes of each kind of sequins then measured out the overall size of both of them and decided I had a close match for the work light arrays. When lined up properly with the edges of the hexagon they reflect light similar to what is seen in ST:TMP. So I built 4 of these panels 2 for each of the docks. 

I cut out a hexagon shape made from sheet styrene, sprayed them FLAT BLACK, then carefully cemented one sequins at a time until all 60 were lined up and in there proper places. Next I drilled out all 60 centers of the sequins so that one LED could fit into each of the holes. It looks great so far and I can't wait to wire them up and do a lighting test.

For the last part of my update: Since I was able to add the Starboard side of the light panels to the overhead modules I wanted to see how one of the Enterprise models looked inside of the dock so I snapped a few pics and put them into this month's update. There are 24 new pics on the "October Updates 2014" page on my site! Hope you like them. More updates coming next month! See you then! Have a great month!

Mark
http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

show us pics !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

RMC said:


> show us pics !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My Picture quota has been met on this forum. To see all of the updates go to my personal website
http://www.NemVia.net 
and click on the October Updates 2014 page
Thanks!


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

November Updates 2014 


Hey Everyone!

I have some glitches to deal with on my website this month. 

For some reason I'm having trouble uploading photos to my site so I'm setting up the photos to be in the Forum thread until I get things up and running again.

In this month's update I've been working on the part of this model that I've been dreading, but need to complete. The assembly of all of the tension rods with turnbuckle anchors and nuts and bolts. There are 9 pieces per tension rod and there are 2,268 pieces that need to be put together on just the Starboard side of the dock alone. Each piece has to be cemented in place and aligned to each of the panel frames and light panels. Rather than just drilling holes into the Light panels and panel frames and running the tension rods through each of the holes and cementing them in place as I did with the 1/1350 scale PLE Dock My client has requested that the bolts on each of these connection be visible to give greater depth of scale to the final model. Detailing is very important to my client so this once again will slow down the completion of the Drydock. There is one shot of this detail that was visible in ST:TMP when the Enterprise was leaving the dock and the little dude in the space suit was waving good-bye to the ship. I now need to touch up all of the ends of these rods with Rust paint which will blend everything together. The pics show how this detail looks.

Another setback is the light panel lighting effects. After putting some reflective paper into the panels to defuse the light I discovered that this lighting effect would not work at all because you can see the EL wire behind the defusing paper. Bummer. I had to remove all of the EL wire and put in LEDs as I did with the 1/350 scale dock. So I'm now adding reflective tape to the backs of the inside of each light panel and will then have to hard-wire all of the LEDs in place. Not a very easy task at this point at least not with the Starboard side panels. Well, live and learn. We'll see how far I can get with this within the next month or so. December is a very bad month for me to work on this project so there may be very little for the January update to show. But, enjoy the pics. I will try to have them set up on photobucket for now.

That's it for now.

See you in a month.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Okay, I was able to get the November updates loaded on my site just FYI. Sorry about the delay. Should be somewhat back to normal now! Thanks for your patience.
Mark
http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

February Updates 2015 

HELLO EVERYONE!

My apologies for the long interval between updates! December was a killer month for me as far as work goes! On top of that my mom had some health issues to deal with and then I was able to welcome 2 new grandson's into the world! Yes, that's a total of 7 grandchildren now! WOW!



Now on to the matters at hand! As I said December was a "Didn't even look at the model" kinda month, But January was a lot more productive! I needed to get the armature ready for the Enterprise so I can marry both of the models together. I needed to do some major grinding and cutting in order to get the Armature to fit into the saucer section. The curvature of the lower hull became a bit if an issue. I needed to cut out 2 grooves on the bottom part of the armature in order for it to fit into the hull. I also needed to add some more holes into the armature in order to allow the wiring to run through to the Modules and down to the control panel that I will be adding to the model later on. 

I also put together the Port side panel frame structure and ran all of the wiring through it so I can add the LEDs to it later on. After I finished this I started putting together all of the LEDs that will be used in all 56 of the light panels including the ones in the Overhead Modules. I also test fitted the Port side Panel frames to the Modules to see how they will look together with the Starboard side. So there was a lot of soldering going on during the month of January and there will be a lot more to come.

In other areas I finally got to the point where I needed the modules to be standing in their upright positions so I can get more of the model assembled so I started working on the display base. We had a couple of 40 degree days out by us so I was able to go into the garage and start working on the base. For the most part it is assembled together as you will see in the update pics for this month. The top of the base however is not permanently attached to the model as of yet until I can get all of the wiring and controls in place.

I've also started working on some additional lighting rails that run along the bottom of the lower tiers of the panel frames. This lighting is much like the ones that are on the bottom side of the Overhead Modules. There are also 4 more rails, 2 on each outside of the middle light panel tiers that will need to be made and mounted to the frames. Coming up will be some work on the mooring tractors on the bottom of the dock as well as some work that will be done on the work light panels and the work cranes. It starting to come together little by little but it's looking good and I feel good about is being accomplished! There are 23 new pics on the FEBRUARY UPDATES page for this month! Hope you enjoy! And I'll see you once again Next Month!

Take care!

Mark

http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

March Updates:
For this month's update I was able to get a lot more wiring done for additional lighting effects. I have 25 new pics in this month update page. On the outsides of the dock there are 2 rails with lights on them that run the entire length of the dock. They are more accent lighting than anything, but they are there. I've also built 2 more rails with lights on them that run along the bottom sides of the dock. These are more visible in the movie. I have also started building the Mooring Tractor Beam emitters which steady the ship while it's inside the dock. There are 4 of these that are seen in the movie and they are located on the bottom of the dock as well. There are also a few more details that need to be built before I actually mount the ship inside the dock. These include 6 outside mini panels (For what they are used for I have no idea, but you can see a great shot of them when the Enterprise leaves Drydock and the little dude is seen doing flips as the ship goes by) and I will be starting some work on the work crane and work light assemblies. These will be far different from the ones I made for the 1/350 scale dock. I will be making a master mold for these crane pieces so I can save some building time. I will also start work on the Gangway docking platform as it needs a lot of detail work on that. This piece might have to be made into casting mold as well. She's starting to come together even more and I'm hoping this will wrap up in the next 3 or 4 months if there are no more delays. Keep checking for the latest updates and I'll see you again in a month.

Mark
http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

April Updates 2015 


This months update is quite extensive as far as the work done on the Drydock. To begin, I started by opaque-ing the Tractor emitters Flat Black. This took several coats because of the thinness of the styrene plastic. I had to make sure there would be no light leaks. I then painted the emitters Rust. But reviewing some of the Behind the scenes pics of the Drydock miniature and a few other sources I will be updating that color to a light brown color. I was then able to solder the wiring in place and connect it to the main frame of the Dock. All of the lights are working. I also was able to do a lot of touch-up work on all of the added pieces of styrene especially on the light panels and all of the detailing work around the entire panel frame assembly as well as all of the tension rods and turnbuckle assemblies. They are now a uniform Rust color. In addition to this I've also added the completed mark lighting rails that run along the outsides of the panel frames. These were soldered into their circuits and then painted to match the rest of the dock. The test lighting on this came out really nice!

The next part, or parts I was able to work on were the Cryo-tanks or whatever they're called that run along the bottom of the lower tier of the panel frames. There are five tanks per cluster. I scratch built 5 different kinds of tanks with various smaller tanks attached to them. I then used this as a master for making molds. I needed 120 if these tanks for 2 separate models. I cast all of these in black resin then sprayed them a Light Gray primer. They were then detached from their main sprues and put in a pile on my work bench. Then I randomly selected 5 of these tanks for each cluster. These five tanks were attached to 2 mounting bands which allowed the tanks to form a half circle grouping. I then attached all of these clusters to the 6 separate joints along the bottoms of the lower panel frames. They turned out rather well. After I cemented them in place I did more touch up work on all of the tanks.

Another area I worked on was the work crane and work light turrets. These had to be built by scratch. I had purchased a mini-lathe specifically for this project and now I was finally going to use it. I took two wooden wheels that I purchased from Hobby Lobby and put them on the lathe and was able to create the basic shape for the turrets. The turrets resemble mini Jupiter II's from LIS:TOS. After a nice light sanding they turned out perfect, but I found out that they were a bit too large for the scale, so I bought more of the wooden wheels in a smaller size and re-lathed 2 more pieces. It only took about 20 minutes to get the right shape. I then carved out a notch in one of these wheels. This is for the Boom arms that will extend out to the ship. The other wheel was made for the Gangway Docking Port. There are 2 docking ports on this piece and one on the work crane piece. I wanted to add some lighting effects on these turrets so I cast them I clear resin to all I would have to do is opaque the pieces and scrape of the paint where the lighting effect will need to be seen. The castings turned out very good. I am currently opaqueing them and then painting them a light tan color. There are 2 pieces for each of these turrets, this eliminated the need for me casting piece in a 2 piece mold, which is a lot of extra work. BTW there are 5 turrets for the work cranes and 2 for the work lights. I will alos be adding other details later on including the booms for the cranes and wiring and lighting as well as other small details. Most of this will be scratch built.

Another area I've started on are these 6 panels that run along the outside of the dock. There are 3 on the outside of each middle tier. Only 2 of them are really visible in the Drydock scene when Kirk and Scotty are in the travel pod. The only really clear shot of these panels are from a larger scale miniature that was built for a close up shot when the Enterprise is leaving the dock and the little dude is doing summer-salts as he's waving goodbye to the ship. These parts will also have a small but noticeable lighting effect. I started this by cutting up some very thin clear plastic into squares. I used a behind the scenes photo of this as a reference as to how large these panels will be for this scale model. I have added some masking tape for the parts where the lighting will show through. There is some minor detailing that will be added later on, but this too is turning out very good.

Last but not least, I am also working on connecting the armature to the Enterprise. This armature will connect the Ship to the Dock. There will be a lot of tweaking for this armature because of the weight of the ship. It has to sit in the dock very parallel to the panel frames. So hopefully this will be something to look forward to in next month's update. Otherwise there are 33 new progress pics in the April Updates 2015 page.

As always, enjoy the pics, comments and/or suggestions are always welcome. Take care and I'll see you next month.

Mark
http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I'd so love to see this in person. The level of detail is breathtaking.

This is such an ambitious project! And of one of my favorite sci fi subjects as well. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Fozzie said:


> I'd so love to see this in person. The level of detail is breathtaking.
> 
> This is such an ambitious project! And of one of my favorite sci fi subjects as well.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks Fozzie!
I appreciate that comment very much. Yep... lotsa details...but worth it!
More to come in about 15 days! Keep watching for the update!
Mark


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

May Updates - 2015 

Well, this month I wasn't able to get as far as I would've liked to. I had several things I had to redo on the Enterprise model before I could start the wiring. I needed to add the Hanger bay doors to the back of the ship so they are in the open position. I also added a few more lightis to the hanger bay to enhance their lighting effects. But my primary task was to make sure that I was able to get the Armature mounted into the sauce and also make sure it would hold the ship up without bendig or bouncing too far up and down. The Enterprise does have some weight to it so I wanted to make sure the armature was holding the ship at an even keel. I also needed to start the wiring and have it feed through the armature up into the Drydock and down to the control panel base. This is now easy task as there are many wires to run through the ship. If this was mounted from below on the engineering deck it would a lot easier. But this ship needs to appear to be floating inside the dock and this is the only way to do it.

So I spent most of this last month doing a lot of soldering and wire running. Then after the wires were run thorugh the armature I needed to test that the ligthting circuits were working, then lable all of the wiring and the voltage for it's final connections to the power sources. So, I got the Engineering section wired up as well as most of the upper and lower saucer pieces. I am waiting for a shipment of LEDs to complete the thruster wiring for the Main deflector housing. I was able to get the main deflector dish wired up and working. I have lighting tests pics for some of the ship's lighting. By next month's update I will have the Enterprise resting inside her drydock and then I can add the Port side of the dock to the model. Hang in there gang. It's getting closer to being finished. I have 16 pics int the May Updates page. Check 'em out and enjoy! See you next month.

Mark

http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

June Updates - 2015 

Hey Everyone!

It's good to be back! We just came back from a week long cruise to the BAHAMAS! A much needed and relaxing vaca! Enough to recharge batteries and enthusiasm to get back to the task at hand.

Anyway, I was going to set up the June updates before I left, but I ran out of time, so here we go....

I needed to wait for some other parts for the model so I had to divide my time on working on the gangway/interface/armature and the port side detailing on the panel frames.

I first had to feed all of the wiring through the armature and feed it up to the top of the armature so I could add the gangway and tower details around the wiring. This will hide all of the wiring and make it appear as though the ship is under it's own power. I built the gangway on this version of the model the same way I did it for the 1/350 scale version of the model. I first started at the hull of the saucer section and work my way out to the tower section then build the actual tower section on three sides and detail it. By only building it up on three sides allows me to add any last minute additional wiring that might be needed. When I'm sure I won't need to add anything I can then seal all of the wiring in and paint all of the details. I was also able to add the three hydraulic lines that are seen in the movie. I used an enhanced screen cap to follow how these lines hang on the sides of the gangway.

In other areas I've added the lower tier mark lights as well as the port side mooring tractor beam turrets. So more soldering and wiring were needed. Also, I began working on the tension rod assemblies for the port side panel frames. I started with the mounting nuts then added the washers and bolts then cement the turnbuckles into place. Next I cement only one end of the tension rod into one end of the turnbuckle and leave the other end to slide in and out of the turnbuckle. This helps keep the rods from bending when I assemble the panel frames to the overhead modules when the weight of the structure shifts.

The last pieces I've worked on in the last month are the outside panels that are seen when the Enterprise takes off from the Dock. I just added some small details. I put some c-channel pieces as well as some tanks on either side of the c-channels. I will be adding an LED to each of these panels later on to add some more lighting effects to the outside of the panel frames. Well, now that vacation is over with, it's back to work on all counts! Enjoy the pics in which there are 12 new ones on the Updates for June - 2015 page! See you in a month!

Mark

http://www.NemVia.net

100_6709.JPG


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

July Updates - 2015 

Hi my fellow model builders!
This month's updates are now posted for your enjoyment. I have pretty much been doing a lot of clean up with the port side framework. I'm getting all of the tension rod assemblies in place as well as the port side mark light bars which run along the length of the model. I've also added all of the panel frame details to the sides of each of the panel frames. Everything is pretty much in place and all I have to do now is connect all of the wires and do a lighting test to make sure everything works okay. The only part I didn't detail as of yet is between the top tier 2nd and 3rd panel frames. This is because I will have to cut into the tubing to allow the armature tower to fit in between these panels. I'm a little bit nervous about cutting into these tubes just because I don't want to ruin anything. But this has to be done in order for the ship to be supported inside the dock.
In the meantime, I will be painting up all of the added details that I've put on this last month to match the rest of the dock model. In the updates there are 32 new pics for this month. I've taken more photos to show how the tension rods are added one by one into the structure. It takes about 40 to 45 minutes to complete one panel frame. This is mainly because of all of the small parts I'm using to build this part of the dock. I can't tell you how many times I've wound up dropping parts while trying to put them all in place. I've also been doing some piece counting for the model. There are 9 parts to each of the tension rods. 2 mounting nuts, 2 mounting bolts, 2 washers 2 turnbuckle sleeves and one tension rod. There are 12 tension rods on each panel frame. So just for the tension rod assemblies alone there are 108 pieces per panel frame. 42 panel frames total including the port and starboard frameworks. This equals 4,536 individual pieces just for the panel frames alone. At the end of the entire build I will give you a complete total of all the individual parts needed for this model.
In other areas, I have scratch built some support clamps that are needed to hold the mark lighting rods in place on the outside of the port framework. These clamps were all cemented to the outside of the dock and aligned so that the entire length of the rod would appear straight over the entire length of the dock. The mark light rods are then snapped into the clamps holding them in place. Next I will be doing the wiring for these lights and then do a light test. After everything looks good I can then paint all of these parts to match the dock. I can finally move to get the Enterprise in place. Hope you enjoy all of the pics for this months. As always if you have any comments or questions I'd be happy to hear from you. See you next month! Be safe!
Mark

http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I haven't checking in on you for a while... I must say... it is looking AWESOME!


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Drewid142,
At least it looked to you like a lot was done since you last checked. I'll have some more pics in a couple of weeks.
Mark


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

August Updates - 2015 


Hello Everyone!

I apologize for the delay with this month's updates. A lot going on in my life, lately! Whew! I finally am able to post the update! Anyway, Most of the past month I've been painting all of the turnbuckle assemblies on the inside as well as the outsides of the frames. No easy task considering they needed to be done one part at a time. Some parts needed more than one coat. I would have preferred to airbrush all of this but the masking would be too time consuming and the parts are way too fragile to keep in place. There are too many details on the light panels to worry about overspray and the like.

I have 9 new pics in the August Updates - 2015 page. This shows the painting completed. I've also added the cryo-tanks to the bottom tier of the frames and those are now secured in place as well. About half of the pics are some light test shots. The only other thing I was able to work on are the outside "B" panels. I've added a few more details to each of them. That's pretty much it for this month, now let's get that STARSHIP inside the dock and launch this puppy!

Thanks for being patient, See you next Update!

Mark


http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

Simply amazing.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

FlyAndFight said:


> Simply amazing.


Thanks FlyAndFight!
I do my best!
Mark


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

October Updates - 2015 


I Apologize for the lack of updates for September, but Life Happens! Mom's been in the hospital and a nursing home for the last Month and a half, I'm getting ready for a move and everything has been very hectic this past month - (phew)

The little I've been able to get done however is in the October Updates 2015 page. I found out that the pieces I cast for the Roof section of the overhead modules were apparently not thick enough to hold a flat shape. Some of them have warped a tiny bit, so instead of recasting all of them I had some pieces of c-channel left over from when I made the frames of the overhead modules and decided to use them for trusses to help keep any of the other panels from warping. The trusses are held in place with 2 screws. The trusses have also stiffened up the entire frame of the roof sections so it all worked out for the better on this build.

So I was able to paint up the top sides of all the roof panels the overall RUST color to match the rest of the dock. All of the panels are connected to the L-strips of aluminum so they can be dropped onto the overhead module assembly as well as be removed for any maintenance or additional details that need to be added to the module assemblies. There are 7 new pics for this month update. I know that's a little weak on what was accomplished in the last couple of months, but now I can get back to the normal work routine of this build. Once again I apologize for the lack of updates, but I'll have more to come for next months updates. Thanks for the patience and I'll see you next month!

Mark

http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

November Updates - 2015




Hi Everyone!

Thanks for your patience. I was able to move all of my model building stuff to my new location so after this update you will see some pics of my new work area. For this months update I have 15 new pics for you to view. I've been spending most of my time trying to mount and balance the Enterprise model into the Overhead modules. This scale ship weighs a lot more than the 1/350 scale version, so the issue of weight stands out a lot more in this build. I'm trying to get the Enterprise to appear as level with the drydock as possible so it will appear to be floating inside of it. It is taking a lot of tweaking to get it centered and balanced. After I get it as leve as possible I can then seal up the saucer section and permanently Secure the Enterprise armature to the Dock. Some of the pics in my update show how I've centered the model. Then I marked off all of the holes to drill for the mounting bolts. There will be three bolts holding the ship in place via the armature. I just had to take several pics of this. It just means I'm that much closer to finishing this build. I think you will like these pics.

Also I've begun measurements for the Hanger deck that is in the Overhead module. The Starboard side module will show the depth of the Hanger. This will also suggest that both modules actually look this way even though only one will have the doors in the opened position. I've taken all of the Shuttles Craft that I've cast both in opaque and clear castings and will be preparing them for painting. Some of the craft will be lighted up while others will be in a stand by mode. I've also cast many Travel pods and cargo containers as well as work bees. These will all be painted up and stored in the hanger.

Because of the framework of the overhead modules I will not be able to go as deep into the model with the hanger deck as I wanted. I was thinking of adding a mirror at the back end of the hanger to add some depth to it. I'll see how this works out as I continue to add details to this part of the build. That's it for this month. See you next Update. Take care,

Mark

http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Beautiful work as always Mark!:thumbsup:
-Jim G.G.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks JGG1701
Will have more updates at the beginning of next year. Hang in there guys!
Mark


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

February Updates - 2016 Okay! Finally I've been able to get some updates back on the site. I've started by adding 12 new pics to the February Updates- 2016 page. My primary work is for the Hanger bays seen on the front of the Overhead modules. My version of the dock will also include Hangers on the rear of the dock as well. The larger one will have the Hanger doors open so you can see into the hanger and view the storage containers as well as the work bees and shuttle craft that are stored there. After I finish the assembly of the hanger walls I will be working on the main hanger deck. I'm also adding a little more functionality to the smaller flight decks that are seen on the Starboard side module. I', adding some access doors to the back walls to give them a little more depth. Thanks for your patience in all of this. I will have more updates coming next month! See you then!

Mark

http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

March Updates - 2016


I've got a whole slew of pics for this months update! I've been concentrating on the larger hanger deck for the rear Starboard side of the overhead modules. As with the 1/350 scale version I'm adding a warehouse-like storage area for one side of the Modules. The front end of the Drydock will appear as it did in ST:TMP. The idea of showing the hanger is just to show what might possibly be on the interior of these modules. I figure that since the Enterprise is facing forward inside the dock it would make the most sense to have the supplies and cargo containers come out of the aft end of the modules to be loaded into the Shuttle Bay on the Enterprise. I'm trying to make this hanger a lot larger than the 1/350 scale version. I'm currently adding a lot of detailing to the walls and ceiling, etc. I've make some extra holes in both the deck and the ceiling for overhead lighting. As of this update I've pretty much have all of the wall details in place and I've begun spraying the parts both for light leaks and final colors. There are 30 pics in this month's update. Take a look and let me know what you think! See you next month!

Mark
http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

April Updates - 2016


This month I've been doing a lot of painting on all of the Overhead module hanger decks and entryways. The painting process can take quite a while because of all of the masking that needs to be done. All of the decks needed to have landing stripes and other colors added to them. I've been able to paint the main hanger deck and I think it looks pretty cool. It looks like a parking garage for the shuttles. I'll be adding the shuttles, Work bees and cargo containers soon. Well I 52 pics in this months updates. I mainly showed how the painting process was done. Check them out and let me know what you think. We'll see you in a month.

Mark
http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Okay, it's been a while. Been super busy. The November updates are now posted with more to come in a couple of weeks. Check them out!
Mark


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

February Updates - 2017 
SO WHAT HAPPENED TO DECEMBER AND JANUARY???????? 
Uh..... I dunno..... Just had to take a break. Been*busy with work family and a multitude of other things...... BUUUUUUUUUT! I'm ready to get moving again. 
The pics are loaded up on the February Updates - 2017 Page. 
*Okay, so I really didn't get a whole lot done the last couple of months, But I did manage to work on a few things. The mounting clamps for all of the work booms are now complete and I mad the pincers for the ends of the booms. I kind of improvised on these because I couldn't see any functional need to the Drydocks end pieces as seen in the movie. I will be making alternate pieces that mimic TMP end pieces so they will be interchangeable. They will just slip onto the ends of the booms. Anyway, the booms were cut to the same length when I first made them and I really can't finish them until I get the Enterprise in place. Then the booms will be cut to the appropriate lengths and the end pieces will be put on. I will also cut the optic fiber to be flush with the end of the boom. 
Back to the turret clamps. I have these mounted on the bottoms of the swivel shaft and they are painted up to match the panel frames.* I've also started to do some re-wiring on the Enterprise Deflector dish. my client wanted the ramp-up, ramp-down*lighting effects added in so I need to run a few more wires through the dorsal. I've also replaced the LED in the dish reflector with a dual color LED. I should have this wired up by next update. 
In other areas, I'm starting to apply the decals for all of the shuttles that will go in the Aft Hanger bay. I also needed to take out some of the wiring for the thrusters on the Enterprise model to make room for the Gang way on the Dock. There's just too much packed into it and it might cause problems later on. I've also mounted the Enterprise onto the dock but I'm afraid the ship might just weight too much for the bracket, so I might have to stabilize the ship with some wires. .013mm I think is*what I bought. 
I know this wasn't much of an update, but I should be back on track during this month. Thank you everyone for your patience. I know this is a long project, but please bear with me and you WILL see it complete. Ahh yes I love that word complete. So check out the pics, let me know what you think and I will see you next month. Take care everyone. 
Mark. 
*
http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

New weblink: http://www.nemvia.net Please disregard anything with Nemvia.com. I'll explain later.
Mark


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

July Updates - 2017 
Hey Everyone! My apologies to all for the big delay. As you may have noticed my website was hacked and my NemVia.com version of my is no longer functioning for my website. I have had to update my site to NemVia.net and try to clean up as much of the garbage that the hackers have caused and try to get things back in order as best as I could. I've had a few setbacks with the Drydock build, sick relatives and other problems have caused further delays. Although I do have a small update for this month I think you'll find some of it interesting.
I became discouraged when I found out that I made a mis-calculation with my armature for the ship. This armature was to keep the ship level inside the dock and also allow it to appear to be floating while inside the dock. I poured over ways to correct this problem including some extremely thin steel fishing line that would hold the engines level with the dock.* I decided to do what I did with my 1/350 scale dock armature and just bend the heck out of the thing until it help the ship upright and level the way I wanted it to.
Using a pair of pipe wrenches, I found the point where the armature meets the connection rod and pushing in opposite directions I twisted the armature enough to pre-load the tension in order to hold the weight of the ship in place. I have a pic of how I was able to do this in the July Updates - 2017 page. It took me a couple of tries, but I finally got the ship to appear level inside the dock. She FLOATS! I exclaimed! Anyway that was a huge hurtle to get past. Now I can finish the wiring for the main deflector dish and torpedo launchers and finally seal off the saucer section and get ready to add the port side panel frames into* place. 
In other areas I had to replace the hanger deck on the aft side of the Dock. Some of the fiber optics were not lining up the way I wanted to so I redid the entire deck. It looks much better now and I have all of the chase lighting done for the entire aft end of the modules. The small hangers have the chase lighting heading into the deck whereas the larger hanger has the lighting running in take-off mode with a few shuttles in position for launch. I have 7 new pics and 4 new videos of the chase lighting effects in this month's updates I should be able to get more done in the upcoming month. Once again I apologize for the long delays. Hang in there and I'll get this thing done soon. Thanks for your patience and keep checking for more updates.
Mark
Home - NemVia.net


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

You're doing great Mark!
Sorry to hear about the *damn hack *as well as the relatives.
I'll say a prayer for your relatives.
-Jim G.G.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

JGG1701 said:


> You're doing great Mark!
> Sorry to hear about the *damn hack *as well as the relatives.
> I'll say a prayer for your relatives.
> -Jim G.G.


Thanks my friend. Will hang in there.

July Updates - 2017 - Supplemental... 
Okay, I usually don't jump ahead of my posts here, but I just had to add this to the blog.... I recently purchased a 80cm motorized camera dolly and I wanted to use it for several special photography effects on the side. But most importantly, when I finished the drydock build I wanted to make a duplicate flyby movie that would match ST:TMP's drydock flyby. I made a few passes with the model in it's unfinished state to get an idea of what I can do for a final project for this build. The results of the tests came out very good even though the lighting was not corrected the models are incomplete, none of the effects lighting is operating and there is no space background. But if you could just ignore all of that and take a look at the video's potential, you might understand why I had to do an early posting of this video. Now I really can't wait to finish this project. Take a look at the test video. *



See you in a few weeks
Mark


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

Very good.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Exciting!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

* Awesome* Mark!
-Jim G.G.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Publiusr, Fozzie and JGG1701. I can't wait to do the final version because of the way the test shots turned out.
Mark


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

August Updates - 2017
This has been an eventful month. Adding the Test video of the Enterprise flyby to my library has given me a little extra motivation. I want to thank all of you who have checked out the video on youtube.* I am looking forward to making my own ST:TMP version of the flyby when I'm finished, shot for shot. Also I'm planning on making an additional version that would include portions of the Enterprise and Drydock* that were not shown in TMP. Any ideas? Let me know.
In this month's update I've been concentrating on getting all of the wiring done for all of the hanger bays on both the front and aft sides of the dock. I finally was able to hook up all of the chase lighting on all of the hangers as well as their overhead lighting. I wanted to have the overhead lighting on the hangers rather than the rear walls glowing to make the modules appear more like a gigantic space warehouse for supplying and/or repairing any starship that might pull into this humungous dock for repair/refit/resupply.* This is also why I wanted everyone to see inside at least one of the hangers. If I didn't need the support framework on the inside of the modules to hold the model up, I would have made the hanger even deeper into the model. But space was limited. But, I've permanently added the shuttles into the hanger deck and at least four of them are lit. I will be adding crewmembers as well as work bees and cargo containers to add depth of scale to the dock. I also added some red LEDs to the front hanger as seen in TMP. I would guess that the RED lights would be a warning to small craft that it is not safe to enter the dock at this point. That is why on the open hanger on the aft side I'm using green LEDs to indicate it is safe for departure or arrival onto the hanger. The chase lighting on the open hanger is heading outward indicating clearance for launch.
I've also added the top f the module to port side of the dock in one of the pictures. I wanted to make sure it seated the right way and would not interfere with any of the wiring and optical fibers. It fits very snug and can be removed to access the lighting and wiring.
Getting back to the Enterprise, I am adding some super strong magnets to a few parts of the ship. Mainly the saucer and the main deflector dish housing. This will also allow access to some of the wiring. I will be finishing that wiring up as well as for the photon torpedo launchers. There are a few more small details I have to add to the ship and then do another wiring test before I seal everything up. I can then add the Enterprise permanently to the dock structure and wire it into place. After that I can begin adding the port side panel frame assembly. Keep checking for the updates. I can actually see an end coming for this build. FINALLY! Then I can look forward to making some nice HERO shots as well as the long awaited FLYBY Video. Exciting times!
Well that's it for this update. Enjoy the pics in the August Updates 2017 page. Talk to you in a month or so.
Mark
http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Excellent!
Maybe if you were to show a little more of the Shuttle Bay interior than what the movie did on your next fly by.
Awesome work Mark.
You have serious talent.
Wish I had at least half of what you got.:grin2:
-Jim G.G.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

JGG1701 said:


> Excellent!
> Maybe if you were to show a little more of the Shuttle Bay interior than what the movie did on your next fly by.
> Awesome work Mark.
> You have serious talent.
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion, Jim. I'll add that to the list of extra shots I want to make.
Keep 'em coming!
Mark


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

September Updates - 2017 
Hi Everyone. I've been making a little more progress with the dock build. I've added some magnets to the engineering section to hole the Deflector dish assembly in place. This will make the Housing removable in case someone needs to get to some of the engineering electronics. I've also added the wiring and LEDs for both the Deflector Ramp on/Ramp off effects as well as adding the Photon torpedo firing effects to the launching tubes. I still need to fix a few of the light leeks but the effect look very nice. I've added a small video for those who would like to view the effects. I've also built some lighting housing for the running lights that are seen on the drydock mainly on the front end. I was having trouble figuring out how I was going to wire these until I found some speaker coil wire which is extremely thin. Once it's painted up it will be difficult to see on the model. I've added 8 pics to the September 2017 page... I've also added a new short video with the Deflector dish* and Photon Torpedo lighting tests. By the next updates I will have the Shuttle bay details added to the outside of the hanger deck and will begin to permanently wire all of the electronics to the circuit boards that are inside the Starboard side overhead modules. See you next update.
Mark
*

*Home - NemVia.net


----------



## Indy5000 (Sep 23, 2017)

Do you have a write-up on the E Refit you are using? - De Boers? Paint job? Circuitry? Looks like the whole setup popped out of the film reel.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Indy5000 said:


> Do you have a write-up on the E Refit you are using? - De Boers? Paint job? Circuitry? Looks like the whole setup popped out of the film reel.





Indy5000 said:


> Do you have a write-up on the E Refit you are using? - De Boers? Paint job? Circuitry? Looks like the whole setup popped out of the film reel.


I guess the write-up your asking for would be the progress of the build which is pretty much logged on my website under these pages.DeBoers Enterprise (part1) - NemVia.net 
DeBoers Enterprise (part 2) - NemVia.net I pretty much chronicled the build up until the point of starting on the drydock. Let me know if that's what you're looking for. I am planning to so a more complete write-up of the build in the future. It is a DeBoers model, and most of the paints I've used on the build are listed in the photos on each of the pages. The circuitry is from several different sellers. Some of it is improvised lighting. Hope this helps. More updates coming in a few days.
Mark


----------



## Indy5000 (Sep 23, 2017)

NemVia said:


> I guess the write-up your asking for would be the progress of the build which is pretty much logged on my website under these pages.DeBoers Enterprise (part1) - NemVia.net
> DeBoers Enterprise (part 2) - NemVia.net
> Mark


THAT...is the dream of every refit fan (ship + drydock) :grin2:

Thanks for the reference pic. Recently got an R2 repop of the refit, and after looking through some posts/pics, I realized how much effort it will be to pull it up to movie level (or as close as possible given my skill set). It's like I would have to take a saw to almost every part of it... :|

I agree with the shuttle scene in TMP - for some reason there was a medium-blue flat piece that blocked-off the top of the inner shuttle-bay in the slow fly-by. It doesn't show up in the R2 model, so not sure what they were doing - covering a hole in the miniature that they didn't have time to finish?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I gotta admit Mark, I wish that I have your patience and skill and time to do such an amazing project!
You are doing every Star Trek fans dream. You should be proud.:smile2:
Absolutely awesome work and thank you very much for sharing.




- Jim G.G.


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

Anymore updates? Thanks


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

I will have an update In a few more days. I've been adding some interior decks to the saucer section for all of the viewports before I seal the saucer up permanently. The corridors are turning out good and I'll be adding a few crewmembers in there as well. Thanks for asking.
Mark


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

January Updates - 2018
Hello everyone! My apologies for the delays. I really have been working on my build, but Life just keeps getting in the way of my progress. Hopefully things will be a little better now that my peak season at work has calmed down.
For my project updates I have cast resin pieces for the outside details of the hanger bay lighting effects. I had to make the pieces transparent so you can see the actual lighting effects. I'm in the process of opaqueing the castings to prevent light leaks.

I was asked by my client to put some different lighting into the saucer section of the ship. So, I pulled all of the fluorescent lighting and ballasts out and I replaced them with LED lighting strips. This was a very good idea because the lighting will have a longer lifetime in the model. I also put some white styrene strips into the saucer sections behind the viewports to reflect the lighting better. I was originally going to insert some pictures of the corridors onto the strips but there was not enough depth to the pictures. So, I decided to do what I was originally going to do with the corridors and that was to build 3D versions of them. I built one master of the corridor section and made molds so that I could cast as many replicas as needed. I cast them in clear resin so that I could have the lower panels of the corridors lit as seen in the movies. After I cast all of the pieces I masked off all of the light panels. I then sprayed the first color which was FLAT WHITE. This would help reflect some of the lighting to make it appear more even. I then sprayed them FLAT BLACK to hide any light leaks. Next I sprayed them a medium BLUE/GRAY for the tops and bottoms of the corridors. Finally I hand panted the rest of the panels ALUMINUM, for the monochromatic look. After this I sprayed some flat pieces of styrene FLAT RED and then cut several pieces of them, all the same length, to use as the doors to the crews quarters. After all of this was done I then placed all of the finished corridors into an oven at 170F for ten minutes. This allowed the styrene to be pliable and I could then bend them into the shape of the outer rim of the saucer., Next I had to use a belt sander to sand down the tops and bottoms of the corridors to get rid of both the burrs from the casting process and to make them fit into the saucer. I aligned the corridors so they could be seen through the viewports. 
Since the back sides of the castings were not painted, I added the LED strips to the backs of each of the corridor strips. Then I put electrical tape over the backs of the strips to prevent too much light from shining back into the model and ruining other lighting effects in the saucer. It was a lot of work, but worth the effort to give the corridors a little more 3D depth to them when looking through the viewports. To further help with the light leaks I found these foam rubber sheets at a hobby store and cut them into long strips and cemented them all along the perimeter of the upper saucer piece. This should help block light from showing through the seams of the upper and lower saucer pieces.
I have 16 New pics which can be viewed in the Members Gallery page under the January updates – 2018 album.
I can now finally seal up the saucer and get ready to permanently add the Enterprise into it’s new home in the Dock. Again, thanks for your patience with this build and I apologize for the long wait for this update. Hopefully I can now get this build finished. See you next update.


Home - NemVia.net


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Always been good to hear from you and your updates Mark! :grin2:
Wonderful workmanship.
-Jim G.G.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

JGG1701 said:


> Always been good to hear from you and your updates Mark! :grin2:
> Wonderful workmanship.
> -Jim G.G.


Thanks Jim! I Appreciate your following!

and now...

February Updates - 2018
Hi Everyone! This months updates are pretty good. First I have started to add the Black Velvet Material to the Base of the model. This will help make the model appear to floating over the base. The panel frames will be supported by two screws on each side of the frames to hold the structure up and help keep it level. This is also a very good sign because it means that I will soon be adding the Enterprise permanently into the drydock, then adding the port side panel frame assembly into place. I've added all of the wiring and some new lighting to the rear hanger bay on the dock by using the LED light strips. They have some interesting details on the strips that would make the lights appear to be a natural fixture on the dock. I will also be replacing the lightings on all the other hanger on the dock as well. It just looks better. 
On the Enterprise I was originally going to use magnets to hold the two saucer halves together, but because the pieces don't line up very well, I've decided to permanently seal up the saucer. The LEDs should last quite a long time and even if there were a problem it would be impossible to work on the Enterprise in the dock unless I take the whole port side off of the dock and remove the ship. That Ain't gonna happen. In cementing the saucer together, I've found a lot of other gaps that needed to be fixed or repaired. The bottom impulse engine does not meet up with the saucer, so I had to use some styrene and putty to fix that problem. Also, the collar of the Dorsal was not molded very well so I had to replace that as well and then putty, sand and repaint all of these areas. Where the pylons meet the secondary hull there was a gap at that point, so I've puttied that as well on both pylons. The reason for holding off on that was because the model was going to be handled a lot before I added it to the drydock and I knew because of the stresses and weight of the model there would be cracks forming in the putty. So I waited until now so there would be less handling of the model. I also did the same with the Deflector Housing. Because of the way the Secondary hull was molded and put together the two halves did not line-up, so there was a gap on the port side where the pieces would meet. I was originally going to use magnets with this part as well, but decided to seal it permanently and putty up the seam to get rid of the gaps.
There are just a few more touch-ups to do and then the Enterprise will finally be added to the dock. I can then add the Port Side Panel framework and begin the final wiring of the model.
On a side note, there might be another delay with this build as my landlord decided not to pay his mortgage and has gone into foreclosure with our unit so we will be moving to another location. But I will try to get back to this project asap.
I have 11 new pics in the February Updates - 2018 page. Check-em out and I'll get back to you soon. Have a great month everyone.
Mark. 
Home


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Gawd Mark, that really sucks regarding moving. I hope it will be easy for you. I know what it is like to have to move. (Divorce) It wasn't easy.
Outside of that , you are doing great on your progress! Really enjoy your updates. And always look forward to them.:thumbsup:
Thanks,
-Jim G.G.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

JUNE UPDATES - 2018 My Apologies everyone, Mom passed away in March so My Wife and I have been busy taking care of the related matters. But everything has calmed down now so I was able to start up again on the drydock. I left off on adding the Black velvet to the display base of the model. I was able to finish this plus add some support screws for the light panel frame assembly. These will help keep the frames from swaying and sagging. With the Enterprise touched up I was able to add it permanently to the dock. The ship is now locked into place with two screws. The ship is now free floating inside the structure. I also began running all of the wiring from the ship up the through the armature structure. As soon as I add the travel pod docking pod to the outside of the dock I can then seal up the armature arm and paint it to look like the rest of the dock. Now comes the painful part of the assembly where I have to add the port side panel frame assembly. In order to make it fit around the armature support arm I had to cut into two of the panel frames. This unfortunately weakens the structure a bit until I can re-support the frames so they won't sag. I also had to secure all of the frames to the overhead modules via some lock-nuts screws and dome nuts. It took a while to adjust everything together, but now the Enterprise is completely surrounded by the dock. Next I will be testing all of the wiring to make sure everything lights up. I've also taken all of the work-cranes and lights out and will soon be adding them to the structure. Then of course they all have to be wired in. I have 7 new pics in the June Updates - 2018 page. Don't be alarmed if the panels do not appear strait. I still have to tweak the support frames but at least you'll be able to see a little bit of progress. That's it for this update and it's good to be back. See you soon! Home


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Glad you are able to post and update. Sorry to hear about your Mom though. :angelsad2:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Mark,
I am truly sorry to hear about your mom. It truly sucks when reality creeps into our lives.
Thank you for being such a strong enough person to be able to continue to post your updates.
-Jim G.G.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

JGG1701 said:


> Mark,
> I am truly sorry to hear about your mom. It truly sucks when reality creeps into our lives.
> Thank you for being such a strong enough person to be able to continue to post your updates.
> -Jim G.G.


Thanks Jim. I appreciate your sympathy. We must move forward. This project and others keep me busy and focused.

JULY UPDATES - 2018
Back on track for this month! I was able to Finish off the top of the display base by tacking down the Velvet material so that is now set. I can now prepare to add the trim and begin work on the lighting controls. In This month's update I have made some lighting test shots of the light panels and mark lighting. But first I had to square off the frame of the drydock. This needed to be done because the added weight of the Enterprise was causing one side of the dock to sag. So I had to level off the top of the dock by adding a cable and a turnbuckle to help even things out. This also allowed me to make the side panels square with the rest of the dock.. Next I have to do some tweaking of the individual panels to make sure they are all straight. I am now running all of the ships wiring down the back of the support frame to the switch board which will control certain lighting effects on both the ship and the dock. The new pics are posted on the July Updates - 2018 page. For now you can use the pull down menu to the right of the menu bar and the page is at the bottom. The lighting test shots came out pretty good. Check 'em out and I'll see you on the next update.
Mark
Home
http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

GOOD LORD, THAT IS BEAUTIFUL!
But I can't pull up your home page.?
-Jim


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

JGG1701 said:


> GOOD LORD, THAT IS BEAUTIFUL!
> But I can't pull up your home page.?
> -Jim


Thanks Jim. I put the link in there under the HOME. Try that. If not I'll have to see what's going on. It works from my desktop, but not on my phone.
Mark.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

NemVia said:


> Thanks Jim. I put the link in there under the HOME. Try that. If not I'll have to see what's going on. It works from my desktop, but not on my phone.
> Mark.


Nope not working either. But I am using my phone trying to bring it up.
I'll have to go to the library and use their desktop and see if it works that way.
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

That is just incredible. I can't imagine taking on a project of that scale. Thanks for sharing your work with us. It's amazing.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Saw this and just had to post it.
-Jim G.G.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

JGG1701 said:


> Saw this and just had to post it.
> -Jim G.G.


​

Hey! That kinda looks like mine! Love those pics!

AUGUST UPDATES - 2018 Wiring, Wiring, WIRING! Yes, that's pretty much all that I've been doing this last month. Wiring and double checking the circuits to make sure they're working. I've had to do this because there were so many loose wired from both the Enterprise and the Dock that I needed to start getting these out of the way so I can do more wiring and lighting. Really there are only a few more effects that need to be added and then I can start working on the display stand switches and trim work. Besides the wiring I've sealed the open hanger on the aft end of the dock. The ceiling is now permenetly cemented to the structure. I will be adding a mirror to the back end of the hanger to give the appearance that the Hanger goes much farther back into the modules than it actually does. She's coming together. Please hang in there. See you next month. Mark

https://www.nemvia.net/apps/photos/p...toid=205240914
https://www.nemvia.net/apps/photos/p...toid=205240915
http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

JGG1701 said:


> Saw this and just had to post it.
> -Jim G.G.


Hey! That Kinda looks like mine! Love those BTS pics!

AUGUST UPDATES - 2018 Wiring, Wiring, WIRING! Yes, that's pretty much all that I've been doing this last month. Wiring and double checking the circuits to make sure they're working. I've had to do this because there were so many loose wired from both the Enterprise and the Dock that I needed to start getting these out of the way so I can do more wiring and lighting. Really there are only a few more effects that need to be added and then I can start working on the display stand switches and trim work. Besides the wiring I've sealed the open hanger on the aft end of the dock. The ceiling is now permenetly cemented to the structure. I will be adding a mirror to the back end of the hanger to give the appearance that the Hanger goes much farther back into the modules than it actually does. She's coming together. Please hang in there. See you next month. Mark

http://www.NemVia.net


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey Mark
Seems like everytime I go to your links they can't be reached,,, why is that?
Jim G.G.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

JGG1701 said:


> Hey Mark
> Seems like everytime I go to your links they can't be reached,,, why is that?
> Jim G.G.


The first and second link most recently posted are incomplete and cannot be followed with the "..." in the middle part.

The 3rd link works - taking you to the home page of his web site.

(If I knew the page (image) intended, I could be more specific on how to improve the link provided. Most likely if you go to the next image after which ever this one goes to - then it might work better for the viewer.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

JGG1701 said:


> Hey Mark
> Seems like everytime I go to your links they can't be reached,,, why is that?
> Jim G.G.


I reposted the pictures on my previous thread. You'll be able to see them now, I hope. For some reason when I copy the url to this sight it shows up fine when I'm creating the update, but when I submit the reply the url changes to what you've seen and thus it doesn't work. I believe it has something to do with my website. I'm having the techs look into this problem as well as several others that have cropped up. Eventually I'm going to cancel my sight and move it to a more reliable one. Sorry about the problems. Just in case I've reposted the pics with this reply as well.

Mark


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pictures.
Fantastic!:thumbsup:
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

NemVia said:


> I reposted the pictures on my previous thread. You'll be able to see them now, I hope. For some reason when I copy the url to this sight it shows up fine when I'm creating the update, but when I submit the reply the url changes to what you've seen and thus it doesn't work. I believe it has something to do with my website. I'm having the techs look into this problem as well as several others that have cropped up. Eventually I'm going to cancel my sight and move it to a more reliable one. Sorry about the problems. Just in case I've reposted the pics with this reply as well.
> 
> Mark


You may want to take some time before you decide to move your sight. :cheers2:

My understanding is that the current issue here at HobbyTalk is related to sites that still use the http:// secuity and protocols and those that use the newer http*s*:// protocols. You used to be able to change that part of the address and it would work, but that seems to no longer happen now in specific internet browsers only.

So most people here can see your posted images. Members here who use chrome, firefox or edge are the ones having issues still, but it doesnt seem to be consistent to user. 

In regards to your site determining when they plan to upgrade to the http*s*:// protocols can help you determine your decison to stay or move on.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the update with the url issue. But I have other issues going on with my site that are due to the site providers not knowing how to fix certain problems that used to not be a problem until they upgraded their systems. If it ain't broke and easy to use don't over think the plumbing and upgrade it.... hey... was that a partial Scotty quote? Anyway, I do have a while before I make any permanent decision with my site. But I will let everyone know if and when there are changes made. Thanks for your comments.
Mark


----------

